# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  वेबसाइट कैसे बनयी जाती बनयी  है

## pkpasi

वेबसाइट कैसे बनयी जाती है इस विषय  में जानकारी  दे.
और किसी वेबसाइट से कमाई किस तरह हो सकती है

----------


## jaihind20

> वेबसाइट कैसे बनयी जाती है इस विषय  में जानकारी  दे.
> और किसी वेबसाइट से कमाई किस तरह हो सकती है


Go TO THIS SITE

----------


## sasa

आप किस तरह की वेब साईट बनाना चाहते है!

----------


## pkpasi

dost meri madad karne ke liye danyawad




maine websie to bana li hai paratu kya mai iski language ko hindi me badal sakta hu.
kirya meri website ko devlop karne me meri madad kare

----------


## sunnyy02

वेबसाइट कैसे बनयी जाती है इस विषय में जानकारी दे.

----------


## sanjeetspice

> dost meri madad karne ke liye danyawad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maine websie to bana li hai paratu kya mai iski language ko hindi me badal sakta hu.
> kirya meri website ko devlop karne me meri madad kare



humhe bhi to kuch batio bhai

----------


## stylistrokey

गूगल साईट से आप फ्री में साईट बना सकते हैं. मैंने गूगल साईट से अपनी एक साईट बनाई हैं
लिंक :- anuragworld.co.nr

----------


## sushilnkt

वेबसाइट कैसे बनयी जाती है इस विषय में जानकारी दे. ...............

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

फ्री साईटों के तो कई माध्यम हैं इनमे से कुछ webs वैगेरा कर के हैं परन्तु आप इन पर निर्भर रहते हैं और ये प्रोफेशनल भी नहीं लगते ! जहाँ तक खुद की साईट का सवाल है तो आपको थोड़ी सी जेब ढीली करनी पड़ सकती है ! वैसे ये ज्यादा नहीं है ! आप किसी भी होस्टिंग कंपनी से डोमेन एवं वेबस्पेस ले सकते हैं ! डोमेन जैसे की .com,.in अदि , इनका सालाना शुल्क लगभग 500 रुपये होता है ! उसके बाद वेबस्पेस जो की कंपनी आपको देती है जिससे की आप उस पर अपनी साईट लोड कर सकें वो भी कुछ ज्यदा महंगी नहीं होती है , 500 mb तक की स्पेस आपको लगभग 1000 रुपये के सालाना शुल्क पर मिल सकती है !इतना सब करने के बाद आपको ftp डिटेल्स मिल जाती हैं यानी की वेबसर्वर की  डिटेल्स जहाँ आप लोगिन कर अपनी साईट अपलोड करा सकते हैं ! इसके बाद नंबर आता है वेबसाईट क्रियेशन का जो की काफी कठिन हो सकता है क्योंकि इसमें html language  आदि का प्रयोग होता है ! अतः प्रोफेशनली बनवाने पर एक मुश्त चार से पांच हज़ार रुपये तक खर्च हो सकते हैं , वैसे ये अलग अलग कंपनी की अलग अलग पोलिसी पर निर्भर करता है ! वैसे कुछ सोफ्टवेअर भी आते हैं जो यह काम आसानी से कर देते हैं अतः ज़रुरी नहीं की किसी और से ही बनवाई जाए ! बस यही प्रक्रिया है खुद की वेबसाईट की !

----------


## Dark Rider

वैसे में कहना चाहूँगा यदि आप नए है और सिर्फ TRY  करना चाहते है तो फ्री ब्लॉग से शुरू करे 

http://www.blogger.com/

----------


## gorakpuri

website kaise banai jati hai .com koi aachi si site bataye ya mail kare ilu4you1@gmail.com

----------


## shankar52

वेब साईट  बनाने के बाद कमाई कैसे होती है  अप मुझे यह बताए  की वेबसाइट को जितनी बार हिट किया जाता है क्या उसके भी पैसे मिलते है

----------


## shankar52

वेब साईट  बनाने के बाद कमाई कैसे होती है  अप मुझे यह बताए  की वेबसाइट को जितनी बार हिट किया जाता है क्या उसके भी पैसे मिलते हैpls tel me

----------


## pkpasi

html laguage me website kis tarah banyi jati hai.

html me bane page ko kis arah internet pa upload karte hai.

yadi website banne ka koi software hota hai to uske baare me jaankari de.

----------


## rajan_punjabi

Agar kisi ko HTMl website ke related help chahiye to mujhe btaye..
main bhi ek webdesigner hu.:).

----------


## pkpasi

html me web page banne ke baad kya karna hota hai

usse internet par kaise dala jaa hai

----------


## Black Pearl

मैं इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाना चाहता हूँ। नियामक जी कृपया इस सूत्र का नाम ठीक कर दें। 

इसमे आपको वेबसाइट बनाने के लिए, स्टेप बाय स्टेप जानकारी दी जाएगी, स्क्रीनशॉट के साथ। 

मैं समय मिलते ही(4-5 दिन में) इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाऊंगा। तब तक के लिए इंतजार करें।

----------


## pkpasi

iss sutra ka kya naam rakhu,
app he bataye

----------


## Rated R

> मैं इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाना चाहता हूँ। नियामक जी कृपया इस सूत्र का नाम ठीक कर दें। 
> 
> इसमे आपको वेबसाइट बनाने के लिए, स्टेप बाय स्टेप जानकारी दी जाएगी, स्क्रीनशॉट के साथ। 
> 
> मैं समय मिलते ही(4-5 दिन में) इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाऊंगा। तब तक के लिए इंतजार करें।


आज की जिंदगी  में समय किसके पास है संदीप जी ?

तो मैंने सोचा की जितना मुझे पता है उतना तो मैं बता ही सकता हूँ

----------


## Rated R

:gift: अपनी वेबसाइट बनाना चाहते है ?
यहाँ पर जो थोडा बहुत मुझे वेबसाइट बनाने के बारे में पता है वो आपके साथ बांटने की कोशिश है ।
ज्यादा विस्तार से तकनीकी बातें तो नहीं पर आम भाषा में मुख्य बिंदु ये रहे ... :gift:

----------


## Rated R

वेबसाइट बनाने के लिए आपको एक डोमेन नेम लेना होता है फिर एक वेबहोस्टिंग सेवा लेनी होती है और वेबसाइट बनाकर उसे वेबहोस्टिंग पर अपलोड की जाती है ।

डोमेन नेम -

अगर आप वेबसाइट बना रहे है तो सबसे जरुरी है उसका पता जैसे www.mywebsite.com इसके लिए आप डोमेन नेम देने वाली कंपनी से आपको एक वेब पता रजिस्टर करना होता है ये सेवा करीब 500 रुपयों में आपको आपका डोमेन नेम रजिस्टर कर देती है और आगे आने वाले वर्षों के लिए आपको लगभग इतने ही पैसे हर साल खर्च करने पड़ेंगे ।

----------


## Rated R

वेबहोस्टिंग -

डोमेन नेम के बाद आपको जरुरत होती है वेब होस्टिंग की ये इंटरनेट होस्टिंग सेवा है इसे ऐसे समझे की वो जगह जहाँ आप अपनी वेबसाइट की फाइल्स रखेंगे , ज्यादातर डोमेन नेम के साथ मुफ्त में वेब होस्टिंग के लिए जगह उपलब्ध कराई जाती है जैसे 1GB या अधिक । आप अपनी पसंद या जरुरत के अनुसार जगह चुन सकते है इसके लिए आपको आम तौर पर 500 से 1500 रूपये चुकाने पड़ेंगे ।

*विशेष -* डोमेन नेम और वेबहोस्टिंग विश्वसनीय कंपनी से ही खरीदना चाहिए संभव हो तो भारतीय कम्पनी से, क्यूंकि इन पर ही आपकी वेबसाइट पूरी तरह निर्भर करती है ।

----------


## Rated R

वेबसाइट डिजायनिंग -


वेब साईट कैसी दिखे उसमे क्या क्या सुविधाएँ हो, कितने खंड हो, वेबसाइट का रंग रूप आकार कैसा हो ये आपकी जरुरत और पसंद पर निर्भर करता है अपनी जरुरत के अनुसार वेबसाइट का निर्माण करना वेबसाइट डिजायनिंग है ।
वेबसाइट की डिजायनिंग दो तरह से की जाती है अगर आपको उन्नत किस्म की वेबसाइट चाहिए तो HTML, Xhtml, CSS आधार का प्रयोग कर वेबसाइट बनाई जा सकती है । इस तरह की वेबसाइट बनाने के लिए इन कंप्यूटर भाषाओ या प्रोग्राम की अच्छी जानकारी होनी चाहिए । वैसे अभी Fresh Html, Artisteer जैसे बहुत से सॉफ्टवेयर है जो आपको आसानी से वेबपेज बनाने की सुविधा देते हैं ।

----------


## Rated R

:clap:सबसे आसान तरीका : :clap: 


दुसरे तरह की वेबसाइट मुफ्त आधार जैसे ब्लॉगर और वर्डप्रेस पर बनाए जा सकते है इन्हें बनाना आसान होता है
और आपकी जरुरत के अनुसार बने बनाए टेम्पलेट आपको मुफ्त में मिल सकते है । इनमे बनाये वेबसाइट को कम तकनीकी जानकारी वाले लोग भी अपडेट कर सकते हैं । आप अपना ब्लॉग इनपर बना लें और डोमेन नेम खरीद कर इनको वेबसाइट में बदल सकते हैं ।

----------


## TIGERLOVE

> वेबसाइट डिजायनिंग -


*♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥*
*अगर आपको उच्च कक्षा की वेबसईट बनानी है तो आपको PHP,ASP,SQL  और JAVA जेसी  प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज का इस्तमाल करना पड़ता है ........... 
हलाकि ऐ लेंग्वेग बहोत कठिन होती है .. लेकिन इसे आपकी वेबसाईट काफी अछि बनती है ....*
* जेसेकी हमारा फोरम एक PHP फोरम है .*  
*♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥*

----------


## TIGERLOVE

*♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
**वेबसाईट के एक्सटेंसन का मतलब* 
*♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥*
*HTML - HyperText Markup Language
CSS - Cascading Style Sheets 
WML - Website Meta Language* 
*PHP - Hypertext Preprocessor(Personal Home Page)
ASP - Active Server Pages
**♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥*

----------


## sanjeetspice

संदीप शीघ्र अपडेट करे

----------


## notyboy

*बहोत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है*

----------


## schon

> :clap:सबसे आसान तरीका : :clap: 
> 
> 
> दुसरे तरह की वेबसाइट मुफ्त आधार जैसे ब्लॉगर और वर्डप्रेस पर बनाए जा सकते है इन्हें बनाना आसान होता है
> और आपकी जरुरत के अनुसार बने बनाए टेम्पलेट आपको मुफ्त में मिल सकते है । इनमे बनाये वेबसाइट को कम तकनीकी जानकारी वाले लोग भी अपडेट कर सकते हैं । आप अपना ब्लॉग इनपर बना लें और डोमेन नेम खरीद कर इनको वेबसाइट में बदल सकते हैं ।


इसको ज़रा समझाएंगे मुझे कि ब्लागर या वर्डप्रेस को वेबसाइट में कैसे बदल सकते हैं. क्या आप का मतलब यह है कि अपना डोमेन खरीद कर हम उसको ब्लोगर के पते पर redirect कर दें. यदि कोई अन्य अर्थ है तो कृपया मुझे वर्डप्रेस पर साईट बनाने का कोई लिंक देंगे.

यह यहाँ पर मंगल में टाइप करने में पूर्ण विराम के लिये आप किस key का प्रयोग करते हैं?

----------


## Rated R

> इसको ज़रा समझाएंगे मुझे कि ब्लागर या वर्डप्रेस को वेबसाइट में कैसे बदल सकते हैं. क्या आप का मतलब यह है कि अपना डोमेन खरीद कर हम उसको ब्लोगर के पते पर redirect कर दें. यदि कोई अन्य अर्थ है तो कृपया मुझे वर्डप्रेस पर साईट बनाने का कोई लिंक देंगे.
> 
> यह यहाँ पर मंगल में टाइप करने में पूर्ण विराम के लिये आप किस key का प्रयोग करते हैं?


http://specials.msn.co.in/ilit/Hindi.aspx
इस लिंक पर जाइए । 
अब जब भी  आप Fullstop दीजिएगा तो ये आपके Fullstop को पूर्णविराम  मे बदल   देगा ।

----------


## schon

> http://specials.msn.co.in/ilit/Hindi.aspx
> इस लिंक पर जाइए । 
> अब जब भी  आप Fullstop दीजिएगा तो ये आपके Fullstop को पूर्णविराम  मे बदल   देगा ।


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद। यह बहुत काम की जानकारी थी मेरे लिए क्योंकि अब तक मुझे '.' से ही काम चलना पड़ता था जो अच्छा नहीं लगता था।

----------


## pkpasi

iske aage bhi kuch bataye

----------


## Teach Guru

सूत्र अद्यतन करो मित्र............

----------


## ddd600

*अरे बहोत ही आसान है.आप weebly .com पे जाईये और register कीजिये और फ्री में वेबसाइट बना सकते है.weebly पे वेबसाइट बनाना ब्लॉग बनानेसे भी ज्यादा आसान है.मेने भी मेरी वेबसाइट weebly में ही बनायीं है.उदहारण के तौर पर मेरी वेबसाइट है http://www.stockwinner.weebly.com*


> वेबसाइट कैसे बनयी जाती है इस विषय  में जानकारी  दे.
> और किसी वेबसाइट से कमाई किस तरह हो सकती है

----------


## T.H.S.

वेब साईट डिजाईन सम्बन्धी विडियो यहाँ देखे ......

या ये चैनल http://www.youtube.com/user/EdzJohnson को SUBSCRIBE करे ..बहुत अच्छी तरह से  वेब साईट डिजाईन को समझाया गया है ...

----------


## ALBD10

> Agar kisi ko HTMl website ke related help chahiye to mujhe btaye..
> main bhi ek webdesigner hu.:).


मुझे चाहिए भाई ये  आप अगर कर सके तो मेरी मदद जरुर करे 
:group-dance:

----------


## à¤šà¥‚à¤¤à¤²à¤£à¥ à¤¡

दोस्त वेबसाइट बनाने के तीन हिस्से हैं।
पहला हिस्सा है अपनी वेबसाइट को डिजाइन करना। 
दूसरा हिस्सा है वेबसाइट का नाम खरीदना (वैसे यह फ्री में भी मिल जाता है), वेबसाइट के नाम को डोमेन नेम कहते हैं। 
तीसरा हिस्सा है अपनी डिजाइन को किसी ऐसे कम्प्*यूटर पर रखना, जो चौबीसों घंटे 365 दिन इंटरनेट से जुड़ा रहता हो (जिसे वेब सर्वर कहते हैं, इस प्रक्रिया को वेब होस्टिंग कहते हैं, इसके भी आम तौर पर पैसे लगते हैं, पर ये काम भी फ्री में किया जा सकता है) ताकि उस वेबसाइट को कभी भी, कहीं से भी देखा जा सके।  
आपको जिस भी हिस्से की जानकारी चाहिए हो, मुझे बताइये। मैं आपको वह सारी जानकारी देने को तैयार हूँ, जो कि मुझे है, वह भी बिना किसी शुल्क के, परंतु मैं सेक्स वेबसाइट पर अपनी पहचान नहीं जाहिर करना चाहता। आप अपना ई-मेल इस फोरम पर छोड़ दें।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> Go TO THIS SITE





जयहिन्द जी यहां जाकर क्या और कैसे करना है ये तो बताये

----------


## RANAJI1982

> गूगल साईट से आप फ्री में साईट बना सकते हैं. मैंने गूगल साईट से अपनी एक साईट बनाई हैं
> लिंक :- anuragworld.co.nr




भाई आपने इसे कैसे बनाया इसका वर्णन तो करें

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मैं इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाना चाहता हूँ। नियामक जी कृपया इस सूत्र का नाम ठीक कर दें। 
> 
> इसमे आपको वेबसाइट बनाने के लिए, स्टेप बाय स्टेप जानकारी दी जाएगी, स्क्रीनशॉट के साथ। 
> 
> मैं समय मिलते ही(4-5 दिन में) इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाऊंगा। तब तक के लिए इंतजार करें।





संदीप जी 12-6-11 से आज 29-4-12 हो चला है अब तो मित्रो को जानकारी दे

----------


## merevasna1

artisteer 4 ka full verion ya keygen ho to please mujhe dejeye

----------


## merevasna1

bhaut 2 dhanyavad dost par ye link work nahi kar raha h or mene pehle bhi bhuat search keya h iss par but success nahi ho paya. iss sofware ko aap pura cheack kare or agar ho jaye to batayega m kafe paresan hu. :( ... iska artisteer 4.0.0.55648 ka keygen bhi mil jaye to kaam ho jaye vese iske or bhi upper version h bas mujhe artisteer 4 version ka koi bhi full crack dejeye.............
iss software ko mene crack download karke crack keya but ye fully crack nahi hota yane k project save nahi hota h bike sare work karta h... agar ap save problem ko fix kar de to bhi chelga.
............ darsal ye software kafe logo ne full crak kar leya h but copyright ke karan sabhi link delect kar deye gaye h kese k pass pehle se he pada ho ya koi crack kar sake to baat ban sakte h. simple site k leye best software h ye. thank u so much

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

सचमुच शून्य से शुरू किया है ...धन्यवाद

----------


## esanjay

please mail वेबसाइट को डिजाइन करना। डोमेन नेम i have make it,

----------


## esanjay

मुझे -अपनी वेबसाइट को डिजाइन करना फ्री में वेब होस्टिंग & डोमेन नेम की जानकारी चाहिए MY mailid :  sanjaychavanmail@rediffmail.com  / chavan.sanjay41@gmail.com

----------


## mahaanindia

मित्र मुझे Php लेंग्वेज के बारे मे पूरी जानकारी दे और अगर हो सके तो Curl लेंग्वेज क्या है ये भी बताये और वेब डिजायनिग मे ये किसके अंतर्गत आती है ??

----------


## alonboy

alon291@yahoo.com 


> दोस्त वेबसाइट बनाने के तीन हिस्से हैं।
> पहला हिस्सा है अपनी वेबसाइट को डिजाइन करना। 
> दूसरा हिस्सा है वेबसाइट का नाम खरीदना (वैसे यह फ्री में भी मिल जाता है), वेबसाइट के नाम को डोमेन नेम कहते हैं। 
> तीसरा हिस्सा है अपनी डिजाइन को किसी ऐसे कम्प्*यूटर पर रखना, जो चौबीसों घंटे 365 दिन इंटरनेट से जुड़ा रहता हो (जिसे वेब सर्वर कहते हैं, इस प्रक्रिया को वेब होस्टिंग कहते हैं, इसके भी आम तौर पर पैसे लगते हैं, पर ये काम भी फ्री में किया जा सकता है) ताकि उस वेबसाइट को कभी भी, कहीं से भी देखा जा सके।  
> आपको जिस भी हिस्से की जानकारी चाहिए हो, मुझे बताइये। मैं आपको वह सारी जानकारी देने को तैयार हूँ, जो कि मुझे है, वह भी बिना किसी शुल्क के, परंतु मैं सेक्स वेबसाइट पर अपनी पहचान नहीं जाहिर करना चाहता। आप अपना ई-मेल इस फोरम पर छोड़ दें।

----------


## jaggajat

> फ्री साईटों के तो कई माध्यम हैं इनमे से कुछ webs वैगेरा कर के हैं परन्तु आप इन पर निर्भर रहते हैं और ये प्रोफेशनल भी नहीं लगते ! जहाँ तक खुद की साईट का सवाल है तो आपको थोड़ी सी जेब ढीली करनी पड़ सकती है ! वैसे ये ज्यादा नहीं है ! आप किसी भी होस्टिंग कंपनी से डोमेन एवं वेबस्पेस ले सकते हैं ! डोमेन जैसे की .com,.in अदि , इनका सालाना शुल्क लगभग 500 रुपये होता है ! उसके बाद वेबस्पेस जो की कंपनी आपको देती है जिससे की आप उस पर अपनी साईट लोड कर सकें वो भी कुछ ज्यदा महंगी नहीं होती है , 500 mb तक की स्पेस आपको लगभग 1000 रुपये के सालाना शुल्क पर मिल सकती है !इतना सब करने के बाद आपको ftp डिटेल्स मिल जाती हैं यानी की वेबसर्वर की  डिटेल्स जहाँ आप लोगिन कर अपनी साईट अपलोड करा सकते हैं ! इसके बाद नंबर आता है वेबसाईट क्रियेशन का जो की काफी कठिन हो सकता है क्योंकि इसमें html language  आदि का प्रयोग होता है ! अतः प्रोफेशनली बनवाने पर एक मुश्त चार से पांच हज़ार रुपये तक खर्च हो सकते हैं , वैसे ये अलग अलग कंपनी की अलग अलग पोलिसी पर निर्भर करता है ! वैसे कुछ सोफ्टवेअर भी आते हैं जो यह काम आसानी से कर देते हैं अतः ज़रुरी नहीं की किसी और से ही बनवाई जाए ! बस यही प्रक्रिया है खुद की वेबसाईट की !


ये हास्टिंग कम्पनी जैसे गूगल आदि का कार्यालय जाकर डोनेम लेना पड़ता है या ओन लाईन, शुल्क कहा जमा होता है क्या जयपुर मे इन होस्टिंग कम्पनी का कार्यालय है जहा शुल्क जमा कराके डोनेम आदि ले सके?

----------

